# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Did Deadpool Create Venom?" & More Notable Comic Book Retcons

## CBR News

Check out CSBG's series on comic book retcons, including the recent revelation of the role Deadpool played in the creation of Venom!


_Full article here._

----------


## OliverRaw

Idea of Venom being just some superclothing seems pretty strange to me... I like how it was before - an alien form of life, with passion to conquer life forms

----------


## thwhtGuardian

> Idea of Venom being just some superclothing seems pretty strange to me... I like how it was before - an alien form of life, with passion to conquer life forms


That never changed

----------

